# SHUR KETCH II Gets a Variety Pack at the Edge, Thu. 1 Dec.



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Thought I'd post this for John. ( No Catch)
Temps didn't look that great, but predicted 1-2s did, so the "A" Team of Capt. Ed, Skip, Mike, and myself, met at daybreak to chip ice for an assault on the Edge. We hadn't been out in a while, and had to take advantage of this weather window.
Had the SHUR KETCH II tied up and ready on the icy pier.










The Team finished layering on clothes and we ready to hit the Edge at daybreak.



















Slight chop in the Pass and the dredgers were already hard at work.










Quick ride out about 20-25mph.










Hit the Edge and began looking for some nice dips that "lit up". Anchored on one promising spot and began dropping live bait, squid, and of course, Skip Jiggin'.

Pulled in some hugh Mingos along the Edge (20-21") along with a bunch of the normal 12" or so. Skip "hauled" up a beauty of an AJ (48") that had to weight in the 60lb area. Had to sever the head to get it in the box and the head alone was about 20 lbs!



























Even with its body gone, it was pissed and attacked Skip!










Wide variety of fish were coming over the side as we jumped from spot to spot. Capt. Ed landed out only Lane.










Live bait were working the AJ and another was boated and into the growing box.










Nice Mingo were continually being caught, but not at a regular pace and had to be hunted down as one hole would peter out.










A few break offs all around, and only a couple of ARS. Skip fought our only King of the day and Ed was at the ready with his new gaff.



















Another beauty Mingo by the Capt.










Couple of Scamp made it into the box, both just making the cut.










One hole was producing an abundance of Trigger, but most fell short, but did manage a few for the Variety Pack, along with this nice hugh baby:










While things were slow, Ed practiced with his new gaff, so when Bootsy and Whitelegs return from Mississippi, he will be able to put on a professional show for them and erase the black mark from his record (Bootsy's ONLY Cobia slipping off the gaff!).



















Well, only had an hour of sun left when we returned to SCM, so cleaned the boat and iced down the fish to be handled tomorrow morning.










Will post the "mandatory table display" pic tomorrow, before we slice and dice our Great Variety Pack! Tks for listening.....John







​


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Brought our Blue Nose, Rubys, etc. down to the Wildlife Sanctuary for the birds, etc. They are always needy in this regard. Nothing to save those type of fish and throw in a bag and either freeze or bring down the next day - good cause, volunteer work, etc., etc., and we help other species....please do your part!










SHUR KETCH "A" Team Mandatory Display (haven;t found that guy that made it mandatory, think it was on the other forum years ago!):




























Out of respect for this beautiful AJ, we saved his head for an afternoon out....










Ol' "A" Team Member, Marty, down from VA so had to break out the First Aid Kit!










AJ enjoying a few cold ones at the VFW...



















Seas picking up, but still beautiful out there - go get em! John


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

*AJ Dinner *
Broiled one-half of the AJ Throat with salt, pepper, lemon juice and cajun rub, topped with horseraddish mayo - meal for a King (or misplaced Bostonian!).








​







Attached Images


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

Outstanding day on the water, to be sure! Great haul of fish, and Terrific pics!


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

great pics & story!


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

Looks like a good day and a good time. Nice pics.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Great report. Congrats!


----------



## Reel Dirt (Jun 4, 2011)

Excellent report and pictures!


----------



## Mattatoar (Apr 30, 2008)

Great pics and report!


----------



## tripleblessing (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice mess of fish


----------



## boatman41 (Mar 7, 2011)

hey yall where is the edge ?


----------



## 1pescadoloco (Dec 2, 2011)

Nice catch. Seas didn't look too bad.


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

*edge*



boatman41 said:


> hey yall where is the edge ?


head south around 22 -24 miles. from pensacola pass, when you see a large drop in depth, you went over the edge.

If you look at google earth, you can see the shape on the bottom


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Wow now im hungry.great catch.


----------



## jross31455 (Aug 11, 2011)

i never haerd of AJ throat. I have had grouper throat. how do they compare?


----------



## mcbig1 (Sep 25, 2008)

dang good pics and story too,nothin like great friends,fish,and a few cocktails !In no particular order just all mixed together !!!!!!
Mike


----------

